# More tired AFTER increase in Synthroid?



## Love2RunLong (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello.

I haven't been on in awhile. My signature is now updated.**

As of 6/9 my TSH was 2.2. but my DO said we could bump up my synthroid from 25mcg to 50mcg. Within days of the jump, I started to feel WAY more tired than I had been. That was nearly 3 weeks ago, and it's not really going away. My muscles are hurting more and I feel more puffy.

Is it possible that I'm a poor converter and somehow the jump in meds has made something worse? I'm not supposed to see my DO until late August. Should I email her now and ask if she will test my T3?

My iron/ferritin are low so I'm on and iron supplement, and my Vitamin D was super lower so I'm on a supplement for that too (been taking it for over 8 weeks now).

Could it be something else, or should I ask her about the t3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You must get the FREE T3 test; not the T(total)3.

And the excess T4 is probably converting to rT3 (reverse) and this will make you feel really bad.

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your iron and D are both in the basement- those both = Fatigue BIG time.

Be sure to take your iron at least 4 hours away from your Synthroid. If you have monthly cycles - note when your labs are done in your cycle - I struggled with low Ferritin and with every period I went back to where I started. Quite a drag and eventually I opted for ablation.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the best tests to know where your thyroid hormones are.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/211 For $159 you could have all those items mentioned by Andros answered easily without dealing with your doctor who obviously does not run the proper tests.


----------



## Love2RunLong (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you both!

I always take my iron at night at least 12 hours away from my thyroid meds.

I know both my iron/ferritin and vitamin D are in the basement and I'm taking the proper supplements for both and have been for over 8 weeks, so I don't think this is related to that. It happened within 2 days of moving up to the 50mcg.

I emailed my DO for a FREE t3 test.


----------

